# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  Discussion  - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM

## nothingspecial

Please use this thread for discussion regarding

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1782296

Support threads should be posted in normal forums.

Thank you.

----------


## KisteBecks

IMPORTANT:  a install with this method did fail in the end, the kernel couldnt boot. /dev/mapper/vgpool wasnt available.
ther ALTERNATE install cd does come with lvm support and is needed!


i really like the article but you might want to add this:

if you already have a lvm setup before you need to run:
vgscan
vgchange -a y sysvg

to make the old entries available to the kernel like pointed out by pcas.

----------


## chuckyp

Fixed section on the post install instructions had echo foo &gt;&gt; /etc/modules to echo foo >> /etc/modules

----------


## vandor

I ran into an error on the very last command of the guide:




> Install LVM2 onto your chroot file system:
> 
> 
> ```
> root@ubuntu:/# apt-get -y install lvm2
> Reading package lists... Done
> Building dependency tree       
> Reading state information... Done
> Package lvm2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
> ...


I found that I had to update the lists of packages with apt-get before that last command would work:


```
root@ubuntu:/# apt-get update
```

----------


## kf6kjg

I know it's an optional section, but it's worth noting that before incanting


```
sudo chroot /mnt
```

 the following stanzas would be VERY helpful:


```
cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/
mount -t proc none /mnt/proc
mount --rbind /sys /mnt/sys
mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev
```

(Adapted from the Gentoo Handbook - I used to use Gentoo, was a very good learning experience, but I no longer have the time to maintain it...  :Sad: )

The first stanza makes it so your chroot can access the network, the rest make sure everything else is functional so that no operations will choke.

----------

